# Time For A Change



## Tom (10/2/14)

Fellow vapers,

as the thread title already says, the time has come, no no nooit....I am *not* quitting the vaping. 

I am just relocating overseas. It was planned for quite a while, going back to last year. I got a decent job offer at the company's head office, thats where I came from when I moved to SA 18 years ago. There are some other reasons for the final decision, but that would be too much to explain publicly 

However, I thoroughly enjoyed SA, most of the time at least, and especially the mentality of SA peeps. I adopted a bit of that, being an "africanized jerman" now. So, no more socks and sandals for me...

But I will not be lost to this gr8 forum, that I can assure you. I said that before, I will be your german correspondent. I will also come out to SA on a regular basis, for business. So, I might have another chance to attend a Vape Meet, maybe in CT as well...Tom on tour 

I will fly out on Thursday, luckily I stocked up to last for a while on my ADV's from VM. Should keep me happily vaping till I get back. Will order again then!

Expect vape mail news from me on Saturday  I got a variety of new gear and juices waiting already!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (10/2/14)

All the best, Tom. Have a good flight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/2/14)

Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut, aber das beste Tom

Hope thats right did German years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

all the best tom. please forward our new german shipping address via pm thanks lol. we waiting for yoy at our next vape meet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (10/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut, aber das beste Tom
> 
> Hope thats right did German years ago.


lol...that is better then most germans do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/2/14)

All the best Tom.

I'm sure you will stay in touch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (10/2/14)

You sound excited about it @Tom, thats great, wish you all the best for your stay in Germany, and would be awesome if you could hook up for a vape meet in Cape Town some time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (10/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> You sound excited about it @Tom, thats great, wish you all the best for your stay in Germany, and would be awesome if you could hook up for a vape meet in Cape Town some time


well Germany is the homeland, but SA will be in my heart too. Getting the best of both worlds from now on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/2/14)

all the best chap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/2/14)

All the best Tom  Hope you have a safe flight  Will have to visit you someday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (10/2/14)

May your travels be full of fluffy clouds...
all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

Hoping you all of the best @Tom! Who am I gonna have coffee with now? Oi!
Have a great flight and Godspeed brother!
Talk to you soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/2/14)

All the best Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/14)

Wishing you all the best for your move and settling in process @Tom. Where in Germany will you be based?

Also, what devices (if any) do you plan on stealth vaping on the plane 

Thanks for all the help and advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

Best of luck Tom - hope you have a great time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (11/2/14)

Good luck and travel safely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/2/14)

At least you can get eisbein, and german beer now without paying premium prices for it. The beer is no longer "imports"
All the best man!
On my bucket list is is a european tour on bike that will include stops at frankfurt, munich, and obviously Lake Hallstatt. Perhaps one day we can share a few beers, and some "local" eishbeins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (11/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Where in Germany will you be based?
> 
> Also, what devices (if any) do you plan on stealth vaping on the plane



I will live in the Lower Rhine area, next to the Dutch border.

Good question, I thought about vaping on the plane, when I smoked it was no issue for me. The flights to Europe are night flights, so normally I try and sleep as much as possible. That will already shorten the time that one has cravings 
I found it ok to stay away from cigs for the flight duration. If I get a chance I will ask onboard about the vaping, if they allow or tolerate it if done in stealth mode
Anyway, in my hand luggage goes: one Evod setup and the Nemesis / IgoL + a variety of juices


----------



## SVS1000 (11/2/14)

All the best Tom.


----------



## SunRam (11/2/14)

Was nice meeting you at the vape meet. All the best man.


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

Tom, look forward to catching up with you in Germany. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

@Tom have a good flight! See you soon.


----------

